# My dog died today



## RetiredGySgt

She was with me for 16 years. Gonna miss her.


----------



## Gracie

I'm sorry.


----------



## skye

I am  sorry  to hear that. RGS


----------



## Hossfly

I always say I'm never gonna get another dog and then I do. I hate losing them.


----------



## Carla_Danger

RetiredGySgt said:


> She was with me for 16 years. Gonna miss her.





I'm sorry to hear that.  What was her name?


----------



## JakeStarkey

RGS, my deep feelings for you.  Losing your four legged best friend is hard, hard, hard.

What was the bud's name?


----------



## tinydancer

Oh dear.  It's a hard go and the pain of the loss is indescribable. 16 years is a great long haul though RGS. Good show for that long a life with you and yours.  I've always said choose wisely when you decide to bring a fur baby home. They mostly last longer than your first marriage. 

So sorry for your loss. Thoughts and prayers for you and your family.


----------



## strollingbones

i am so sorry.


----------



## jillian

sorry about your dog. she had a great run.


----------



## Uncensored2008

RetiredGySgt said:


> She was with me for 16 years. Gonna miss her.




My condolences.

I generally like dogs better than I do people.


----------



## aaronleland




----------



## The Irish Ram

It's heartbreaking.  Go to the pound and find a buddy to help ease your pain. There is a little girl waiting for you there....


----------



## baileyn45

RetiredGySgt said:


> She was with me for 16 years. Gonna miss her.


So sorry to hear that. The day I had to put Nikki (a 14 yr old golden)  down I got to the vets office where they were to meet me at the back door, A young staffer that I didn't know met me and asked what he could do for me. When I went to answer nothing came out. I literally had to do a couple laps around the parking lot before I could tell him why I was there.    

After that I went to a bar where I knew a group of friends were. When I told them where I was coming from two of them had to leave the room. Now that's a good dog! I had the vet clip some fur and had it sealed in plastic with her picture, I hike with her to this day.

I swore I'd never get another dog unless I was sure they'd outlive me. Well that didn't last. I'm just going to make sure this one lives forever.


----------



## depotoo

I'm so sorry.  It is tough.  Had to put ours down 2 weeks ago that had been with us for 16 years as well.  My thoughts are with you.





RetiredGySgt said:


> She was with me for 16 years. Gonna miss her.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

Her name was Chee Chee. my wife named her. It is a Tagalog word, forget what it means. Not something good though LOL. She was a Chihuahua. Lost the other one a couple years ago she was with us only like 10 years. Wife doesn't want another dog so I probably won't get another.


----------



## Alex.

I am sorry RGS


----------



## Dhara

RetiredGySgt said:


> She was with me for 16 years. Gonna miss her.


Aww, so sorry to here that you lost your friend.


----------



## jon_berzerk

RetiredGySgt said:


> She was with me for 16 years. Gonna miss her.




im sad to hear that 

take care


----------



## Gracie

When my last two go...no more for me. Too old now to be so stressed out when they have to be sent off. I might get a gold fish though.


----------



## sealybobo

RetiredGySgt said:


> Her name was Chee Chee. my wife named her. It is a Tagalog word, forget what it means. Not something good though LOL. She was a Chihuahua. Lost the other one a couple years ago she was with us only like 10 years. Wife doesn't want another dog so I probably won't get another.


I lost my dog like 6 years ago. My mom has Alzheimer's so it's too much for my dad now but when she passes I'll have to give my dad another dog to obsess over. He can't be completely alone. I should get one and just visit with it to make them happier but I still don't really want another dog. They are a lot of work and a lot of money.

If a dog is not a lot of work for you you should get another one.

Just remember the great life you gave it? I feel bad for dogs that had a bad life not one that was treated like part of a human family. Those lucky bastards. Does anyone scratch me wherever I ask whenever I act cute? Just remember all you did for that lucky dog. Who's a good girl?


----------



## sealybobo

Gracie said:


> When my last two go...no more for me. Too old now to be so stressed out when they have to be sent off. I might get a gold fish though.


Sent off? Who takes them?


----------



## theDoctorisIn

RetiredGySgt said:


> She was with me for 16 years. Gonna miss her.



Sorry to hear that, man. It's tough.


----------



## sealybobo

Dhara said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> She was with me for 16 years. Gonna miss her.
> 
> 
> 
> Aww, so sorry to here that you lost your friend.
Click to expand...

I don't think I ever realized until now just how much a dogs life sucks. Even if you have the best life the most you'll ever get is 20 years. We think 60 is too short of a life.


----------



## Dhara

sealybobo said:


> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> She was with me for 16 years. Gonna miss her.
> 
> 
> 
> Aww, so sorry to here that you lost your friend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think I ever realized until now just how much a dogs life sucks. Even if you have the best life the most you'll ever get is 20 years. We think 60 is too short of a life.
Click to expand...

That's why we ought to really appreciate human existence!


----------



## sealybobo

Dhara said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> She was with me for 16 years. Gonna miss her.
> 
> 
> 
> Aww, so sorry to here that you lost your friend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think I ever realized until now just how much a dogs life sucks. Even if you have the best life the most you'll ever get is 20 years. We think 60 is too short of a life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's why we ought to really appreciate human existence!
Click to expand...

By the way my dog's name lives on. Her name was sealy. That's how I came up with the name. And it's not pronounced bobo it's booboo as in yogi's pal. Most people think it's bobo like bozo. It's not. It's buu buu. Say it. That's a good girl. Let me rub your belly.


----------



## Gracie

Mine lives on too. Gracie, aka GraceButt, GracieButtButt, WiggleButtGracie, booger lips, loveydovey, ButtWagDog and a multitude of other names she adored.


----------



## The Irish Ram

High up in the courts of Heaven today
A little dog angel waits;
With the other angels she will not play,
But sits alone at the gates;
“For I know that my master will come, ” says she,
“And when he comes he will call for me.”

She sees the Spirits that pass her by
As they hurry to the Throne,
And she watches them with a wistful eye
As she sits at the gates alone.
“For I know my master will come for me
If only I just wait patiently.”

And her master, far on the earth below,
As he sits in his easy chair,
Forgets sometimes, and he whistles low
For the dog that is not there.
And the little dog angel cocks her ears
And dreams that her master’s call she hears.

And I know, when at last her master waits,
Outside in the dark and cold,
For the hand of Death to open the gates
That lead to these courts of gold,
The little dog angel’s eager bark
Will comfort his soul in the shivering dark.

_– Nora M. Holland_


----------



## JimBowie1958

RetiredGySgt said:


> She was with me for 16 years. Gonna miss her.



I had to put my dog down a few years ago. He was 13 and had nose cancer that would not respond to treatment. I held him and petted him as the doctor took his life..

Couldnt let him die in pain.


----------



## sealybobo

JimBowie1958 said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> She was with me for 16 years. Gonna miss her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to put my dog down a few years ago. He was 13 and had nose cancer that would not respond to treatment. I held him and petted him as the doctor took his life..
> 
> Couldnt let him die in pain.
Click to expand...

That's exactly what I did. I hate when people tell me they left the room. It's better for your dog if you are there.


----------



## baileyn45

RetiredGySgt said:


> She was with me for 16 years. Gonna miss her.


I forgot to add that there is a bright side. She obviously had a long life and I'm betting a wonderful life. If I can live such a long life and have those that love me there at the end, well that's a good life. Kudos.


----------



## Татьяна

I have much sorrow for loss of pet. I made cry when I read thread.


----------



## sealybobo

Татьяна said:


> I have much sorrow for loss of pet. I made cry when I read thread.


OK Tonto. Lol. Or borat. Ha! But I agree with you. My dog and grandmother died same week and I cried harder for little sealy my baby. Not that I didn't love grandma too I did very much but gramma didn't live with me and gramma got 90 years.


----------



## longknife

RetiredGySgt said:


> Her name was Chee Chee. my wife named her. It is a Tagalog word, forget what it means. Not something good though LOL. She was a Chihuahua. Lost the other one a couple years ago she was with us only like 10 years. Wife doesn't want another dog so I probably won't get another.



Another will come into your life and give you the same unwavering love to warm your heart and turn the bleakest day bright.


----------



## Alex.

Could never leave them alone. As I got grew in to a man, my Grandfather started to rely heavily upon me to come and "take care" of his animals when it was their time. It was an 80 mile trip one way. He would say my name in his broken English and Amerind tongue, his hearty baritone voice sounding in a strength that could not denied, with a smile that would stretch across his face.


Then I would look into his moist eyes and I saw his pain and vulnerability, one of his dogs was leaving him and he could not be alone with it. One of his oldest and favorite dogs "grounded" itself in an open stretch, seemed to know it was his “time”, it was winter I moved him to a move comfortable place inside the garage and he insisted on going back to his "spot". I did that several times. Same result.


I stayed with him all night in his spot outside to protect him from coyotes, wolves and other predators. He died shortly before dawn his head in my lap listening to nature sounds and the wind blowing through the trees. 

The bond we share with our dogs, with all our pets, with nature can never be broken it is who we are.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Alex. said:


> The bond we share with our dogs, with all our pets, with nature can never be broken it is who we are.


Yes, I think that our innate instincts to share our community with domesticated animals gave modern man an evolutionary advantage over Neanderthals, though they too had a few domesticated breeds. Dogs are the oldest of domesticated animals and I think in large part they are an evolutionary binary pair with humanity. Our adaptation to survive is intertwined with the presence of domesticated dogs.

Domestication of animals - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
_It is proposed that there were three major pathways that most animal domesticates followed into domestication: (1) commensals, adapted to a human niche (e.g., dogs, cats, fowl, possibly pigs); (2) prey animals sought for food (e.g., sheep, goats, cattle, water buffalo, yak, pig, reindeer, llama and alpaca); and (3) targeted animals for draft and nonfood resources (e.g., horse, donkey, camel).[7][12][16][17][18][19][20] The dog was the first domesticant,[21][22] and was established acrossEurasia before the end of the Late Pleistocene era, well before cultivation and before the domestication of other animals.[21] *Unlike other domestic species which were primarily selected for production-related traits, dogs were initially selected for their behaviors*.[23][24]_


----------



## Iceweasel

I won't even read the details. Or see if there are any. I have two mutts and it will be unbearable. The only saving grace is they will have had very good lives and home while they were here. Dogs don't live long enough, it's a cruel joke against man.


----------



## Valerie

aww sorry to hear that, rgs.


----------



## Fueri

Always stings.  Sorry, man.


----------



## independent minded

RetiredGySgt said:


> She was with me for 16 years. Gonna miss her.



Sorry about your loss.  Pets are *so* like and *so* part of the family!  Here's holding you to the light during these difficult times.


----------



## Zoom-boing

So very sorry about your loss, RGS.  It's is never easy when it's their time to go.  Know that you gave your dog the best of yourself and that he did the same for you.


----------



## ChrisL

RetiredGySgt said:


> She was with me for 16 years. Gonna miss her.



Sorry Sarg!


----------

